# 4? boxes in zone 7



## dvdksslr (May 5, 2012)

I am on Cape Cod and have two hives that each have four boxes. There is still a mix of brood and capped honey in the top two boxes. Any advice on reducing down to three?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

What are in the two bottom boxes? If brood and honey are in the top two, and the bottom have only honey or are empty, pull one of the bottom boxes.


----------

